# Binge Watching.



## Draco (Jul 13, 2016)

What was the last thing you binge watched . Or are u currently Binge watching something. As for me i am Currently Binge watching The BBC Tv Show Orphan Black, It is not bad show.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 13, 2016)

Britians got talent and Americas got talet


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 13, 2016)

Midsomer Murders ... Brit tv detective drama ... Addicted to Chief Inspector Barnaby


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 13, 2016)

Breaking Bad, Bluebloods


----------



## Draco (Jul 13, 2016)

@ SilkSpectre Breaking Bad, Bluebloods.



   O yeah for sure Breaking Bad one of my favorite shows of all time. Mr Cranston is a talented Actor. And is great in the LBJ HBO movie all the way.
One my bigest regret was that i came in at Season 2 of Breaking Bad, i did go back and watch Season 1 but for some reason it is just not the same as watching it as 1st run. All told will go down imo as one of greatest Television Shows of all time.

As for Blue Bloods i have never seen the show before. Kinda picky when it comes to Drama shows .


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

Me and my gf have binge watched shows like M.A.S.H., Duck Tales and Rescue Rangers.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 13, 2016)

haven't binge watched anything in a while. there was a period of time where i'd binge watch one anime per weekend day lol. the most i remember watching in one day is around 50 episodes of anime (around 23 minutes/episode if you skip op and ed)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

Over the Garden Wall, I think.


----------



## hydrophonic (Jul 13, 2016)

Cold Case!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jul 13, 2016)

i last binged watched Outlander, and now im all caught up and having to wait for season three. D8


----------



## moonford (Jul 13, 2016)

Going to binge watch Gilmore Girls, Gotham & Scream Queens. c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Britians got talent and Americas got talet



YAS

Also Sword Art Online


----------



## tearypastel (Jul 13, 2016)

i don't binge watch that often, however i did just watch all of shadowhunters season 1 in 1 day so there's that.
however, if we're talking about speed reading, oh boy i've been doing a lot of that


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jul 13, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> i don't binge watch that often, however i did just watch all of shadowhunters season 1 in 1 day so there's that.
> however, if we're talking about speed reading, oh boy i've been doing a lot of that



Oh yea same XD.


----------



## Miii (Jul 13, 2016)

The last thing I binged on was the first two seasons of Rick & Morty. Such a good show.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

parks and recreation s7 a while ago and also bakemonogatari 3 days ago then yeserday koyomimonogatari (ik its not in order..)


----------



## Soigne (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm binge watching New Girl right now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 13, 2016)

I binge-watched GameFace's Dokapon Kingdom series. That's when it was only at part 41.


----------



## ams (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm currently on the 3rd week of the 4 weeks I'm taking off of school for the summer and I've already binge watched all 6 seasons of GOT. I should probably get some sunlight.


----------



## Bluberry (Jul 13, 2016)

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit. A bit depressing at times, but the only "mystery" show I can sit through and enjoy. Last week it was The Mindy Show


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 13, 2016)

oitnb when season 4 came out, I haven't really binge watched anything since


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Jul 13, 2016)

SPONGEBOB!!!!!


----------



## Rizies (Jul 13, 2016)

Right now I have been watching The Fosters.  I love it!


----------



## Draco (Jul 13, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> YAS
> 
> Also Sword Art Online




Yea i watched  Sao also liked 1st season 2nd draged bit but picked up half way in.


----------



## vel (Jul 13, 2016)

project runway ayyyy


----------



## Discord (Jul 13, 2016)

The Walking Dead, Fear The Walking Dead, Rick and Morty, and My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic.

I am considering Steven Universe for a while now.


----------



## Cailey (Jul 14, 2016)

right now, game of thrones. <333333333

stared it a couple weeks back and I'm finally onto season 5 when season 6 just ended on tv.


----------



## Nena (Jul 14, 2016)

Binge watching Cucumbers on Hulu


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2016)

need to chatch last 2 Eps of Season 2  outlander, and think ill try Bingeing Luther next im into BBC shows atm.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 15, 2016)

Currently binge watching Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.


----------



## Draco (Jul 15, 2016)

Azure said:


> Currently binge watching Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.



Well done great choice your gonna love it i think it was esp28 not sure i almost cryed was really deep.


----------



## Feyre (Jul 16, 2016)

this is embarrassing but the suite life on deck


----------



## Draco (Jul 17, 2016)

bingeing Season 1, of Killjoys.


----------



## xenoblade (Jul 17, 2016)

currently binge watching osomatsu-san + dc's legends of tomorrow, rewatching them until season 2 comes out ;0;


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

Star Wars Rebels


----------



## Draco (Jul 18, 2016)

SilkSpectre said:


> Star Wars Rebels



Season 2 left u hanging, cant wait for season 3.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

It was some anime... tbh it has themes I'd rather not normalize in it so I won't say the name but it was really cute otherwise


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 18, 2016)

I binge watched Luther season 1 and 2 while I was back home for 2 weeks. Pretty good show... Idris Elba is eye candy too


----------



## Draco (Jul 19, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> I binge watched Luther season 1 and 2 while I was back home for 2 weeks. Pretty good show... Idris Elba is eye candy too



i keep putting it off grrr  got to just do it im sure it will be good show.


----------



## Tensu (Jul 19, 2016)

Draco said:


> Well done great choice your gonna love it i think it was esp28 not sure i almost cryed was really deep.



Yea, I also loved episode 19.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 19, 2016)

Stranger things.  It's an amazing show, I'm really hoping for a second season.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm binge watching Doctor Who for the millionth time. Love that show.


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Jul 19, 2016)

I binge watch the game chasers on youtube every few months.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't binge watch many things so the last thing I binge watched was Madoka Magica. Finished it in three days.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 19, 2016)

I was binge watching chuggaaconroy and MaseaAnela's Mario Party 2 run yesterday. Their interactions and overall dynamic is so fun to watch.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 19, 2016)

impractical jokers on TruTV


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 19, 2016)

Yesterday I binge watched all 8 episodes of "Stranger Things" that just aired on Netflix. Its a good show!


----------



## Draco (Jul 20, 2016)

@nerdatheart9490: I'm binge watching Doctor Who for the millionth time. Love that show.


I'am a huge sifi fan Huge and it shames me to Say only got into this show last 4 seasons or so. But i am really enjoying it, sad to here this may
be last season we have current doctor as word this may be his last season.


----------



## cannabis_crossing (Jul 20, 2016)

Bobs Burgers is always my go to binge show.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow must have been like, idek 6-7 years ago in high school when I watched the whole original Sailor Moon series, I could easily watch loads of episodes a day back then. I usually don't do it though unless something is totally awesome...


----------



## Albuns (Jul 20, 2016)

Back when I was younger, I used to binge watch Chuggaaconroy a lot, now the only thing I could say I've binge watched at all recently was the entirety of Gintama.


----------



## Draco (Jul 20, 2016)

i have to catch up on this season of Elementary, so guess thats what ill binge next.


----------



## Peter (Jul 20, 2016)

I binge-watched the first seasons of _Happy Valley_ and _Fargo_, two of the best shows I've ever watched. 

Season 2 of Fargo actually just got added to Netflix not so long ago so I need to find time to sit in and watch that!


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2016)

I binge-watched the fourth season of Orange Is the New Black in a day as soon as it was released. I'm kind of regretting it now because I already really miss it, but I'll probably get back into watching The X-Files to hold me over until the next season is out.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 24, 2016)

The last thing I binged watched was "Stranger Things" on Netflix. I highly recommend it! Watch a trailer if you have never heard of it. 

Now I am still somewhat binge watching Bones. I used to watch it years ago, but gave up on it in the 5 season, give or take. Probably just because I had so many other shows to watch.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 24, 2016)

Well for the last 2 weekends there has been back to back episodes of only fools and horses on gold, so I've been watching that for the last few hours. Loved it every since I was young. Recorded all the episodes too so saves money on having to buy the DVDs


----------



## xara (Jul 24, 2016)

I've been binge watching The Fosters; very close to finishing season one!


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

I've been binge watching game of thrones, I'm not sure why it took me so long to get on the hype train because it's super gooooooood!


----------



## Draco (Jul 24, 2016)

strawberrigod said:


> I've been binge watching game of thrones, I'm not sure why it took me so long to get on the hype train because it's super gooooooood!





Peter said:


> I binge-watched the first seasons of _Happy Valley_ and _Fargo_, two of the best shows I've ever watched.
> 
> Season 2 of Fargo actually just got added to Netflix not so long ago so I need to find time to sit in and watch that!



2 great shows there enjoyed both seasons of Fargo. And i like GOT also thats a big binge there 60 episodes for GOT.


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## Paradise (Jul 27, 2016)

MTV's SCREAM


----------



## Draco (Jul 28, 2016)

Sad to here this will be Orphan Blacks final season.  caught up on season 2 of outlander and gonna binge Season 2 of 12 monkeys.


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 29, 2016)

I am actually binge watching Deep Space Nine. Before that season 2 of DareDevil.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 29, 2016)

I was binge watching Breaking bad, Orange is the new Black, American Horror Story, and Walking Dead. Now I'm watching Merlin. I only have a few episodes left. I would like to start Game of Thrones next.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm not binge watching anything at the moment, 'cause nothing seems to take my interest anymore.  I might just have to rewatch Game of Thrones to keep me going until next year.


----------



## himeki (Jul 29, 2016)

tearypastel said:


> i don't binge watch that often, however i did just watch all of shadowhunters season 1 in 1 day so there's that.
> however, if we're talking about speed reading, oh boy i've been doing a lot of that



SAME CEE


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just finished all of netflix kids show Dino Trux. My partner found out about it and knew my Mr 4 nephew would adore it, turns out so do we, it's a very well done little show, lots of clever touchs!

Before that we marathoned the newest season of How to Train Your Dragon after going back and watching all the other episodes (I currently have the memory of a sieve for details like plots, characters, and the like, unfortunately).

And before that was Jessica Jones, oh my gosh that show is the *best*!!!


----------



## NerdHouse (Jul 29, 2016)

Rewatching House, MD for the 7th time.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 29, 2016)

Steven Universe & Rizzoli and Isles


----------



## Draco (Jul 29, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> Just finished all of netflix kids show Dino Trux. My partner found out about it and knew my Mr 4 nephew would adore it, turns out so do we, it's a very well done little show, lots of clever touchs!
> 
> Before that we marathoned the newest season of How to Train Your Dragon after going back and watching all the other episodes (I currently have the memory of a sieve for details like plots, characters, and the like, unfortunately).
> 
> And before that was Jessica Jones, oh my gosh that show is the *best*!!!




 I have yet to see Jessica Jones, i here iit is good. But i have so many other things to get to it may be a wile. I have still yet to get to Daredevil and
the Man in the High Castle bothbi here are great. I am also behind on house of Cards, and Preacher. So i got a lot to get to.


----------



## UnderWish (Jul 29, 2016)

Dunno if it counts as binge watching if Ive been doing it for a few weeks and not really watching it.. Just for the sake of having something in the background. But Family Guy. I'm on Season 9. 
I'm also bingewatching Highschool of the Dead and will be watching Steins Gate next!


----------



## Brad (Jul 29, 2016)

Finished up Bojack a week ago. Cried.

Now I'm working my way through Stranger Things.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 29, 2016)

Been working long shifts at work but in between I've been trying to finish up Bojack. It took me half a year to finish six seasons of Game of Thrones. I try and binge them as much as possible but other obligations get in the way haha. I'm almost done with Bojack so I'll need to find something new to work on.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 29, 2016)

i'm currently trying to re-watch the entire _the office_ series. i also just finished seasons 1 of supernatural and dexter. yep. i'm late to the party lol ^^;


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 29, 2016)

My plan is to binge watch the rest of American Horror Story since I'm off college for the summer.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 29, 2016)

This historic chinese drama that i finished this morning ;____; i now feel so empty inside


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 30, 2016)

Binged through Preacher to get ready for the finale and now I CAN'T WAIT! I literally love that show so damn much.
I might be in love with Cassidy... MAYBE.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2016)

Last show? Full metal alchemist probably.


----------



## Zylia (Jul 30, 2016)

Transformers


----------



## uyumin (Jul 30, 2016)

LeafyIsHere


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

Season 4 of Ripper Street premiere last night on what we call BBC America. This is great time to catch up with it , if your State Side.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 30, 2016)

Gahhh—I just binge-watched two seasons of Steven Universe yesterday. I watched it all day. WORTH IT. I'm finally caught up now, which is good!


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Jul 30, 2016)

I've binge watched my food
lots and lots of food


----------



## Draco (Jul 30, 2016)

Cosmic Moonlight said:


> I've binge watched my food
> lots and lots of food



I dont know that one is it a cooking show ?


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Jul 30, 2016)

Draco said:


> I dont know that one is it a cooking show ?



no no its just food.
Like actual food.
I binge on food.

Bless that was cute it made me chuckle


----------



## Draco (Aug 1, 2016)

Just finished bingeing Preacher wow was Great.


----------



## Pumpkin-online (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll often binge watch through various youtube series in while I'm drawing. Lately I've been on an educational kick with things like Crash Course and Extra History.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 2, 2016)

i used to binge watch game grumps, i wish i still did. it just doesnt interest me anymore  really miss it.

i just finished binge watching orange is the new black. best show ive ever watched probably, nothing else to say

been watching grace and frankie! its about 2 friends husbands getting married and leaving their wives, its hilarious.


----------



## Elov (Aug 3, 2016)

Masterchef Junior x) Seasons 3 & 4.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 3, 2016)

currently binging criminal minds season 11. i binge each season once they're up on netflix!


----------



## Yuni (Aug 3, 2016)

Finished all of SPEC yesterday. It's like if Charlotte and Danganronpa was good, slowly leading to doomsday prevention tragedy. 

Strongly recommend if you're into Japanese pop-culture (anime and entertainment), crime fiction and people with super powers. Also if parallel universe and evolution theories are your thing.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 3, 2016)

I binge watched the whole four seasons of orange is the new black during this summer holiday. There were many tears and honestly I think I've spent my time well


----------



## Elov (Aug 6, 2016)

Bf & I are currently binge watching Stranger Things. I want to finish it tonight but he wants to wait until tomorrow. Ugh, it's so good. ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 6, 2016)

Back to X-Files again, I need to start Twin Peaks but I never have effort to pay attention when I'm alone and my bf doesn't want to watch ti really.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been watching a lot of Joel's previous streams on youtube. Like maybe too much to be considered healthy lmao


----------



## cherrybombb (Aug 6, 2016)

I finished binge watching the office, and now im watching parks and rec!


----------



## Draco (Aug 7, 2016)

bingeing House of Cards Starting Season 4 now. Doing Orange is Black next, maybe Daredevil idk.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm currently binge-watching all of the summer of steven (SU) episodes I've missed and The Legend of Korra.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 8, 2016)

Fullmetal Alchemist:Brotherhood


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Aug 8, 2016)

Im currently binge watching on youtube

Gordon Ramsey kitchen Nightmare's & Hotel Hell. 

I can't stop. XD


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 8, 2016)

Daria


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 10, 2016)

fullmetal alchemist:Brotherhood


----------



## Draco (Aug 10, 2016)

@NizzY   FMA Brotherhood.


great pick, i just started watching Orange is new Black was hoping it was gonna be overrated ,it was'nt i am enjoying it so far.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 10, 2016)

Binged Mr. Robot S1 on Monday. Caught up to the second season yesterday. Can't wait to see what happens next in the new episode that airs tonight.


----------



## Megan. (Aug 10, 2016)

Pokemon.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm being watching steven universe, and the episodes are like 11 mins long so i've seen every episode 4 times over TT^TT I hate how long it takes for new episodes to come in.


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 10, 2016)

danny phantom


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 10, 2016)

you should all binge watch this live playthrough of no man's sky

https://www.twitch.tv/devil_in714

aliens and  other planets for all


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

I binge watched Jessica Jones in two days and now I'm working on Archer. Good shows.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 11, 2016)

im binge watching bob ross


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 11, 2016)

Binged the first season of danganronpa a couple days ago, now I'm binging No. 6


----------



## Draco (Aug 13, 2016)

on Season 3 Orange is Black and started Dare Devil also.  Has anyone heard of Binge watching Pallet cleaners. i like to do this with shows that are long like hour and more then three seasons. what you do is pick episode of a show you have watch i like to do comedy show and it resets you
so your good to return back to watching without overload.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 13, 2016)

Currently binge watching How to Get Away with Murder.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't normally binge watch TV shows but the last one I did was the first two seasons of Rick and Morty.


----------



## andrewdklee (Aug 13, 2016)

So I like to binge watch shows that have a lot of seasons. Because once I start a show I want to be able to watch it nonstop. Most recently I watched House MD on Netflix. I'm sure most of you guys have heard of it. 
But it's so good and I really recommend it to everyone here. 
But my all time favorite show is White Collar and Suits. I binge watch these two shows even though I've already finished/caught up with it. Suits is currently ongoing and renewed for another season! And White Collar is done with 9 seasons! It's amazing and Netflix so you guys should definitely check it out! I love reading what everyone has to saw too!

-Andrew (PS I'm new here just trying to get to know people!)


----------



## himeki (Aug 14, 2016)

binged watched half the season of voltron in a day.........im all about that klance tbh


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

the twilight zone <3


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 14, 2016)

Orange is the New Black. I can't binge watch though. I always get distracted and worried, so it's taken me like 2 weeks just to get to Season 4. 11 Episodes left though.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 14, 2016)

RhinoK said:


> Orange is the New Black. I can't binge watch though. I always get distracted and worried, so it's taken me like 2 weeks just to get to Season 4. 11 Episodes left though.



I'm binge watching it too. I get distracted and worried to which is EXACTLY why I can't stop clicking "next episode". 
I've watched 3 seasons of it in a week so I'm pacing pretty okay lol.


----------



## emre3 (Aug 15, 2016)

I recently binge watched Orphan Black and The Walking Dead (second time watching). I will finish 5 season long shows within a week, I have a problem...


----------



## Draco (Aug 16, 2016)

andrewdklee said:


> So I like to binge watch shows that have a lot of seasons. Because once I start a show I want to be able to watch it nonstop. Most recently I watched House MD on Netflix. I'm sure most of you guys have heard of it.
> But it's so good and I really recommend it to everyone here.
> But my all time favorite show is White Collar and Suits. I binge watch these two shows even though I've already finished/caught up with it. Suits is currently ongoing and renewed for another season! And White Collar is done with 9 seasons! It's amazing and Netflix so you guys should definitely check it out! I love reading what everyone has to saw too!
> 
> ...



well welcome to forum.  And i have seen all those shows great picks out of the three i would say White Collar was my fav. I watch Suits every week.
and watched house from start to finish. Neal Caffery ftw.


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2016)

i binge watched stranger things last week <:


----------



## Draco (Aug 18, 2016)

finishing up season 2 of Daredevil and after that ill Start Jessica Jones.


----------



## Klave (Aug 18, 2016)

I binge watched Suits when I caught up on four seasons at once or something like that. Currently watching the new episodes once a week although it's painfully slow for me.

Also binge watching How to get away with murder - finishes season 1 and going to start season 2 soon. I'd recommend both showsz they're great!


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

It's been really long since I binged something... I think it was the latest season of OITNB.
Since then I've just been binging YouTube series, mostly film reviews and let's plays of storydriven games.


----------



## Renmei (Aug 21, 2016)

I binge-watched both seasons of Kiniro Mosaic~ I enjoyed them quite a lot, actually~ I just want to have a third season of cutesy high school girls >w<


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 21, 2016)

Secrets and Lies, I've watched all 10 episodes on NOWTV! :O


----------



## Draco (Aug 22, 2016)

finished Jessica Jones it was ok. gonna binge Sherlock next.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on the 8th season of keeping keeping with the kardashians, mock me all you want


----------



## focus (Aug 22, 2016)

Stranger Things and KUWTK help binge watching is a disease and i dont want to be cured


----------



## Draco (Aug 29, 2016)

Almost finished Marco polo, also doing a Super Binge watching West Wing.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 29, 2016)

Bones. I've been binge watching and obsessing over Bones.


----------



## Draco (Aug 29, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> Bones. I've been binge watching and obsessing over Bones.




i here bones is good. should try it i see your a Once apon time fan also me too love that show, can't wait for new season.

Also sidenote folks new season of Strain started last night and AHS stats in few weeks.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been catching up with Shades of Blue after work, it's really intense! :-0


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2016)

i've been binge watching greys anatomy lately...idk why x_x


----------



## Antonio (Aug 30, 2016)

Doctor who was my first binge


----------



## pacifiedseat (Aug 30, 2016)

I binge watch every time I finish my monthly reports - that'd make it the first day of the month. Last time I watched Tokyo Ghoul (seasons 1 and 2) and Psycho Pass.


----------



## glow (Aug 30, 2016)

i'm binge watching community and i can't stop


----------



## Squidward (Sep 1, 2016)

I think it was Kamisama Hajimema****a. Gosh, I haven't seen a single anime in 2 years..


----------



## himari (Sep 1, 2016)

i marathoned boku no hero academia recently i lov it


----------



## Pop-tart (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm binge watching Dragon Ball....


----------



## ellarella (Sep 1, 2016)

i watched six episodes of stranger things in one day, it was great. such a cool show!

currently deciding on my next binge, which might be code geass or star trek: the next generation


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 1, 2016)

i'm starting a RuPaul's Drag Race binge to give me strength while i work through school work c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm trying to binge on Hunter x Hunter, but I haven't been able to lately because of school or other distractions. Maybe I'll pick it back up on Sunday.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

Started Black Butler, then my earphones broke


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

Supernatural! I introduced my boyfriend to the show but he's now all caught up ha. I want to catch up too so he and I can discuss stuff about the show. ^^


----------



## Draco (Sep 3, 2016)

Started Season 3 of west wing.


----------



## Melchoir (Sep 3, 2016)

I just started watching My Mad Fat Diary. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 3, 2016)

I just binged a ton of iDubbbz last night :>


----------



## Draco (Sep 6, 2016)

Wathing Sherlock season 2


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been binge-watching Regular Show...'trying to catch up!


----------



## Draco (Sep 7, 2016)

Starting season 4 of west wing, also doing catch up on lastest season of the last ship which is a show on tnt.


----------



## Draco (Sep 9, 2016)

Finishing up on Marco polo and midway in season 4 of West Wing.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2016)

I binge watched stranger things over the weekend

10/10


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

I recently binge-watched Bravest Warriors and Bee and Puppycat...the latter is a strange(but awesome show). I have nothing left to binge-watch! ;-; HELP ME!!


----------



## Draco (Sep 9, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I recently binge-watched Bravest Warriors and Bee and Puppycat...the latter is a strange(but awesome show). I have nothing left to binge-watch! ;-; HELP ME!!



Well what kinda shows do u like type wise Drama, Comedy, Action, I i had a idea i could give a show .


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2016)

Draco said:


> Well what kinda shows do u like type wise Drama, Comedy, Action, I i had a idea i could give a show .


Well I mostly like shows like Regular Show, We Bare Bears, Adventure Time, etc. Not to big on live shows anymore.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 9, 2016)

I was binge watching Avatar The Last Airbender for a while and I'm finally up to the last episode! I might finish it tonight.


----------



## Draco (Sep 10, 2016)

hmmm ill try to give it some thought. Starting Season 5 West Wing and doing catch up on new show on USA network Queen of the South.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm binge watching the James Corden Late Late Show on NowTv, it's hilarious


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm thinking of binge-watching Cowboy Bebop. Not sure though.


----------



## ellarella (Sep 10, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm thinking of binge-watching Cowboy Bebop. Not sure though.



go for it! cowboy bebop is tons of fun


----------



## Draco (Sep 13, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm thinking of binge-watching Cowboy Bebop. Not sure though.



Well Worth your time, if you have not already check out Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood.


----------



## Draco (Sep 14, 2016)

Doing catch up with a show on AMC called Halt an Catch Fire. Also Starting season 6 West Wing. A side note Season 6 of AHS starts tonight .


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

Currently having a only fools and horses binge. Recorded most of the series now so I've been watching them from beginning to end while I'm off work. My next binge watching is going to consist of horrors. Have my nightmare of elm street boxset ready and then my cicminal minds set to get through


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 14, 2016)

Just finished the third season of Bates Motel.


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 14, 2016)

how to get away with murder season 2!


----------



## Draco (Sep 15, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> how to get away with murder season 2!



i gotta get to that.  i here it is good.


----------



## ellsieotter (Sep 15, 2016)

shameless on netflix rn! (the u.s version). it's so good


----------



## ceremony (Sep 15, 2016)

The last things I binge watched were One Punch Man, Cromartie High, and Young Justice


----------



## N a t (Sep 15, 2016)

Iirc the last thing I binge watched was either RuPaul or some anime...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Sep 16, 2016)

Rupauls Drag Race


----------



## KeatAlex (Sep 16, 2016)

I want to start RuPauls Drag race, but I'm a Netflix person so last thing would be "Don't Trust the B**** In Apartment 23"


----------



## Draco (Sep 18, 2016)

Finished Catch up on latest Season of USA Network show Called Suits , And midway into Season 6 of West Wing.
Gonna do season catch up on BBC show ripper street next. Also behind on Mr. Robot.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 18, 2016)

I am currently binge watching The Office, American Dad, and pretty much anything Star Trek. Of course, my internet has been out for a week and I just got it back so I haven't watched anything recently.

I just got all six TOS movies on VHS yesterday (for like 12 bucks!!), and I _really_ want to watch them, but I have no free time until like Thanksgiving break, and not even then. ;-;


----------



## Draco (Sep 23, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I am currently binge watching The Office, American Dad, and pretty much anything Star Trek. Of course, my internet has been out for a week and I just got it back so I haven't watched anything recently.
> 
> I just got all six TOS movies on VHS yesterday (for like 12 bucks!!), and I _really_ want to watch them, but I have no free time until like Thanksgiving break, and not even then. ;-;



Well i like anything Star Trek. Finishing up Season 7 of West Wing, And Starting a show called Stranger Things i here it is good. Still have to catch up on Mr Robot season 2 and Fear or the Walking Dead. Also Have to watch Season premier of Voice.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 24, 2016)

Binge watching Ghost Adventures right now.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 24, 2016)

Binge watching my Stephen King movies at the moment while I'm off work. I'm now on to pet semetary, watched salems lot the other day. Tomorrow is going to be green mile, Misery then IT. I'm a bit obsessed with horror movies and Stephen King in general


----------



## contententity (Sep 24, 2016)

binge-watching is the only way i watch things, lol
it unsettles me to start a new series and then have to wait for episodes to come out... i much prefer watching things that have been out for a while, so i can watch the whole thing in a few sittings ^^

currently im watching the original sailor moon series and i adore it so much
i can finally become part of the fandom and order myself cute sailor moon accessories lol


----------



## Draco (Sep 26, 2016)

Finishing up Stranger Things, Finished West Wing. Catching up on latest season of The Strain. Also need to behind of this season of Halt and catch fire. Over weekend was Season premier for many shows like Once apon a Time.


----------



## dealz (Sep 26, 2016)

When discovering a new series,I usually binge watch until I'm caught up and then I have the dilemma of do I let a couple of episodes come out and watch them together or do I jump straight in. I usually don't have the patience to wait.

Series I've done this with include Dexter, Vikings, Lost and one I go back to a lot is the classic The Wire.


----------



## Peter (Sep 26, 2016)

Binge watched a full season of Parks & Recreation the last couple of days and I have no regrets at all


----------



## sej (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm currently binge watching the tv show 'Friends'!


----------



## Rizies (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh god, I've been trying not to binge, but it's turning into binging Stranger Things on Netflix. It's so good.


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 26, 2016)

the get down


----------



## Soigne (Sep 26, 2016)

Binging Quantico right now, trying to get it all watched within this week so I can start with the new season.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 28, 2016)

currently binging on rupaul's drag race


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 28, 2016)

stranger things. i watched it in less than 24 hours (prob not that impressive but i had hw so yknow)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2016)

I've been binge watching Rocket Power. Nostalgia!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

Have been binge watching the Halloween series, since finishing my nightmare on elm street box set and pretty much all of my stepehen king movies. Going to move on to my criminal minds boxset afterwards. Just fancied some more horror movies with Halloween fast approaching


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 1, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Binge watching my Stephen King movies at the moment while I'm off work. I'm now on to pet semetary, watched salems lot the other day. Tomorrow is going to be green mile, Misery then IT. I'm a bit obsessed with horror movies and Stephen King in general



The only movie based on a book of his that I have seen is the Green Mile (and I read it before I watched it...), but I have read Pet Sematary and I am currently reading Christine. Maybe binge-reading could be a thing? Hehe. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is binge reading a thing? I haven't watched TV much recently (except that whenever Star Trek comes on I can't stop watching by an impulse or something...).

I was reading Chrstine earlier this year but I put it down after I got out of school for the summer. I started reading it again 2 days ago and I have already read about 40 pages (may not seem like much but I don't normally read. If I do I read like 10 pages and lose interest), or maybe even more than that. Not sure. I'm just really enjoying it.

I think I just naturally binge-watch Star Trek because it's like an addiction; you can never have (or in this case, watch) just one. You gotta keep going, doing it. I had to do a lot of schoolwork yesterday and I almost cried because I couldn't watch TOS. I'm gonna binge watch TNG tomorrow evening (and read some more of my book).


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 1, 2016)

I dont really do it too often but I started binge watching again when Stranger things came out, finished that then binged on Halt and catch fire season 1 and 2 - in time for 3, then Preacher. Watching Versailles now but in increments of 3. xD


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

I kind of want to binge Over the Garden Wall again since it's October. <333

I also need to watch Stranger Things 

- - - Post Merge - - -

**and Rick and Morty


----------



## Draco (Oct 2, 2016)

Just finished Luke Cage . I liked it was vary good can't wait till nexr yea season 2 ,Finished  catch up o Fear the Walking Dead and now i am all set for the 2hour Season final, on Amc Tonight. Finished watching last season of Star Trek : DS9 

Looks like my next binge will be Shameless and Luther a BBC show whould be good.Also need to start final season of penny dreadful.
Lotsa shows premiereing tonight one big show is West World on HBO, it looks good can't wait.


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 2, 2016)

the u.s version of shameless! it's so good


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2016)

My friend recommended me to watch Quantico, it's not half bad but I feel obliged to watch the rest of it bc I'm already halfway. oh well


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2016)

Girl meets World, I needed something lighthearted. (I still do, recommend me.)


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

I watched all 8 episodes of Stranger Things in 2 days. I woulda done it all in 1 day, but I started really late lol


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Oct 4, 2016)

i've been binge watching Bones a lot for the past few weeks since i'm so behind haha
i'm hoping to finish it soon, but i doubt i'll be able to...


----------



## Draco (Oct 6, 2016)

finishing up Mr Robot. done with Luke Cage ( liked it) .Caught up on halt and catch fire.  Still need to watch Shameless.


----------



## Draco (Oct 9, 2016)

Starting Shameless. Finished season 2 of Mr Robot was great. also finished catch up on Fear the Walking dead. Supernatural starts this week can't wait Flash season premiere was last week as was WestWorld is was good. Gonna do catch up on Blacklist and Gotham. Walking dead starts soon kinda nervous about it as dont wanna see a certain person die grrrrrr ok back to watching.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 9, 2016)

just saw the first two eps of westworld - it's amazing, can't wait for the rest to come out! and in the process of watching persona 4 the animation.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 9, 2016)

binge watched making a murderer on netflix for the last few days, it was a really good documentary and insight into the faulty police and justice system.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm currently binge watching Are You Afraid Of The Dark? and I also downloaded Kenan & Kel and Pete & Pete to binge later.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

Weeds.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I'm currently binge watching Are You Afraid Of The Dark? and I also downloaded Kenan & Kel and Pete & Pete to binge later.



Kickin' it retro, eh?


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 9, 2016)

I just finished shamelesss so now I'm binge watching the newest season of arrow on netflix with my husband. it's such a good show


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 9, 2016)

I binge watched the Taiwanese version of It Started With a Kiss.... Finished both seasons in 2 weeks. Mind you, each episode is 70 minutes long and there are twenty episodes per season


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

I was binge watching That 70s Show for a while, but now I'm watching Gravity Falls! It's such a cute/good show though, so it's nice not rushing it.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 13, 2016)

Just finished Versailles, cant wait for season 2! Saw Westworld - so good! Will probably start on The Night Of or Narcos. :>


----------



## Chicha (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been binge watching Friends so it's been fun so far; it makes me regret not watching it sooner tbh. Also completed watching Galavant which was a really fun show. It's a shame it wasn't renewed for a third season but I think it's for the best since almost all plotlines were addressed by the end.

Looking to watch Narcos & gotta catch up on The Flash.


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 14, 2016)

just finished watching Stranger Things and Once upon a time


----------



## Amherst (Oct 15, 2016)

I also just finished binge watching the entirety of Friends at the beginning of the year. And also was sad I'd missed it. 

Then I binge-watched Stranger Things. Then S3 of Brooklyn 99.

And currently, I just finished Arrested Development. I'm taking a break from watching things now, though. I've taken the TV out of my room; I was worried I was getting too dependent on it because it was my main way of passing the time and coping after my break up. 

I plan on watching S4 of Brooklyn 99 at some point.


----------



## riummi (Oct 15, 2016)

Been watching How to Get Away with Murder - I'm almost done with season 1


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2016)

i never watch anything anymore but ghe worst binge watch i did was when i watched all of hunter x hunter in less than a week...


----------



## Samansu (Oct 15, 2016)

Last thing I was binge watching was The Walking Dead. Made it halfway through season 3 and stopped watching. Not a great show in my opinion .


----------



## mogyay (Oct 15, 2016)

gilmore girls tbh


----------



## Draco (Oct 16, 2016)

Doing catch - up on shows watch season premiere of Supernatural.


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 16, 2016)

starting friends for the first time!! love it sm and im slowly getting attached to characters. it reminds me a lot of how i met your mother which i love

- - - Post Merge - - -



Samansu said:


> Last thing I was binge watching was The Walking Dead. Made it halfway through season 3 and stopped watching. Not a great show in my opinion .



omg i'm rewatching it for the second time and i don't remember it being that bad,  but season 2 is the worst anyways guess i just have to get through it


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm binging:
Supernatural
Gilmore Girls
Glee


----------



## Chicha (Oct 18, 2016)

Currently watching Friends, Jane The Virgin (yasss I'm so happy this show is back; if none of you have seen it, watch it!! *o*), and am binge-watching Reign. It's surprisingly good (totally not historically accurate but it's okay). I like that the supporting cast have stories of their own aside from the main characters. I've watched 17 episodes of the first season so far. I think the show is approaching season 4 soon? Either way, it seems engaging enough to want to follow through.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2016)

Binge watching Bob's Burgers and Family Guy currently

bouta move on to the Simpsons so I can finally finish everything I skipped


----------



## Draco (Nov 3, 2016)

all caught up on The Flash and WestWorld. Should have time later in week to do Shamless binge .Also did catch up on a show on FX called Better Things it is vary funny. And all Caught up on FX's  The Strain.


----------



## windloft (Nov 3, 2016)

last shows i binge watched was JJBA parts 3 and 4! i'm all caught up, so i'm thinking about starting on _Galaxy Express 999_


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been binge watching King of the Hill lately. I just got a TV app on my new computer, and I can watch it on there.

I hadn't actually watched this show in about 3 years (since it was taken off of Netflix). It's one of my favorite TV shows next to Star Trek.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2016)

Dupe .-.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh the last one was Tokyo Ghoul, I don't tend to finish most of my animes since I get disinterested pretty fast but, that anime was a good one and very excited for the third season to come out in the fall sometime, although I'm not exactly sure when..


----------



## Irelia (Nov 3, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Oh the last one was Tokyo Ghoul, I don't tend to finish most of my animes since I get disinterested pretty fast but, that anime was a good one and very excited for the third season to come out in the fall sometime, although I'm not exactly sure when..



I know right? After the first season I was _hooked_.
But yeah.. I was too impatient to wait for a third season so I read the entire manga. oops

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm currently binging Moribito, and Once Upon a Time.


----------



## Draco (Nov 8, 2016)

love once apon time also.  Almost finished catch up on Luther what a great show.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 8, 2016)

I finished up with Reign's second season. It was still decent but got much darker. There were a lot of odd decisions the characters made and it got really messy at one point tbh. Gonna start on season three. I can tell it's gonna be better imo.


----------



## derezzed (Nov 8, 2016)

Binge watched the entirety of Jessica Jones S1 and Luke Cage S1 a few days ago. I found Luke Cage to be slightly underwhelming, considering the hype it got, but that's mainly because I thought the pacing was pretty slow. It was still enjoyable, and I LOVE the characters, moreso compared to the cast in Jessica Jones (even though I did think the JJ S1 plot was better).

If I find time this week I might start marathonning Lost... oh boy.


----------



## Draco (Nov 8, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I finished up with Reign's second season. It was still decent but got much darker. There were a lot of odd decisions the characters made and it got really messy at one point tbh. Gonna start on season three. I can tell it's gonna be better imo.



3rd seasons are always important for shows its when networks say ok if we renew this show for a 3rd season we have to renew it for a 4th.
Why u might ask reason is reruns in offhours on private ch's makes lot of money but most ch's wont air a show unless there are enough episodes for a frim run cycle at 2 seasons a show runs out to fast so they only put on show most time that are 4 seasons or more. For many reasons but biggest is ........u guessed it Money.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 8, 2016)

last thing I binge watched was Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.
I don't watch much. I binge watch let's plays and stuff a lot tho. >__>;;


----------



## Blixin (Nov 8, 2016)

Dexter was the last thing I binge watched.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 8, 2016)

I've mostly just binge watched lets plays and stuff on YouTube, I haven't watched a TV show in ages haha! I think the last thing that I binge watched was.... Pokemon probably? I was preparing for the last few episodes of XY&Z and I decided to go back and watch a lot of the first season again. Memories!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2016)

...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2016)

Draco said:


> 3rd seasons are always important for shows its when networks say ok if we renew this show for a 3rd season we have to renew it for a 4th.



But Star Trek TOS wasn't renewed for a 4th season!

I guess they only made a third because people were getting angry. I guess they had to cancel it without the people knowing or they would get alotta hate mail...

Anyways, still binge watching King of the Hill. I haven't been watching TV as often because I've been busy with schoolwork and college applications and auditions.

But there's never a time that isn't good to watch Star Trek


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 8, 2016)

Most recently I binge-watched Humanity Has Declined, but it wasn't much of a binge since it's only 12 episodes haha


----------



## Draco (Nov 12, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But Star Trek TOS wasn't renewed for a 4th season!
> 
> I guess they only made a third because people were getting angry. I guess they had to cancel it without the people knowing or they would get alotta hate mail...
> 
> ...



Wile i agree. it was cancelled because it was someone's bright idea to put it in same time slot as My three Sons and Bewitched which at the time were the top rated shows. it was killed in rateings , it was not till after it was cancelled ironically it achieved the fame it so rightfully had coming. 
Infact it was so popular it spared a letter write in campaign to return it to air more then 2million letters .

Currently Bingeing the New Netflix show The Crown and doing catch up on new show on Fox called Pitch.


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 12, 2016)

The Crown on Netflix. Before that, Crazy Ex Girlfriend (again).


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 12, 2016)

Kitchen Nightmares and Stranger Things


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 12, 2016)

Currently binge watching Black Mirror on Netflix, I have considered watching Haters Back Off but I don't think it's all that good?


----------



## dierefuji (Nov 12, 2016)

Orange is the New Black
it's okay but they try to force the political/social justice themes a bit too hard, i don't care that its in there, its just that they could've done it better


----------



## Soigne (Nov 12, 2016)

how to get away with murder season 2. about two episodes left askdjlfhla


----------



## Paradise (Nov 12, 2016)

My sisters got me trapped into watching the fosters.. I can't stop


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 12, 2016)

About 2 weeks ago it was Black Mirror. What an amazing show. Too bad I've seen them all now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> Currently binge watching Black Mirror on Netflix, I have considered watching Haters Back Off but I don't think it's all that good?


 Haters Back Off is ok. The storyline gets a little serious by the finale, but not my favorite show ever.


----------



## Cailey (Nov 15, 2016)

game of thrones for the second time lol


----------



## shannenenen (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been obsessively watching New Girl for the past month. I know I started it before Halloween but not too long before, and I'm already almost through with season 4.


----------



## Draco (Nov 28, 2016)

shannenenen said:


> I've been obsessively watching New Girl for the past month. I know I started it before Halloween but not too long before, and I'm already almost through with season 4.



i should go back and watch that again from start. Watching Narcos season 1 atm.


----------



## GingerGypsy (Nov 28, 2016)

House M.d.


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 28, 2016)

Stranger Things


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

Breaking Bad


----------



## Draco (Nov 28, 2016)

abbydoll said:


> Breaking Bad


   yeah for sure infact i just finished that show on rebinge i watched it when it first came out few weeks in then was a fan for life so many great moments . Also a fan of Better call Saul.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

The last thing that I binge-watched was actually for some reason Sofia the First.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 29, 2016)

Sailor Moon. almost done with R... can't wait to move on tbh


----------



## RedRum2514 (Nov 29, 2016)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Claude (Nov 29, 2016)

Shameless. So good.

I also binged The Office (US) because I'd only seen the UK version before. I watched all of it in two and a half weeks...


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 29, 2016)

Just finished The Nanny, now moving on to Sabrina the Teenage Witch.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 29, 2016)

Recently finished Hannibal!! =D
Before that it was Stranger Things which I also loved.


----------



## Bwazey (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been hardcore binge watching That 70's Show.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2016)

ive been bingewatching gilmore girls. one season down, six seasons and the new revival thing to go.


----------



## Draco (Dec 11, 2016)

finishing up season 2 of Lilyhammer on netflixs and season 1 of Narcos , both are good so far.


----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 11, 2016)

Currently binge watching Gilmour Girls!


----------



## KatRose (Dec 11, 2016)

Been binge watching random anime that I've already seen... Right now it's The Pet Girl of Sakurasou and before that I watched all the released episodes of Kiss Him, Not Me in a night.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 12, 2016)

Binging Survivor Cagayan again on Amazon Video since I'm out of Black Mirror episodes.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 12, 2016)

Fuller House Season 2 and rewatching Skin Wars for the second time.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 12, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> ive been bingewatching gilmore girls. one season down, six seasons and the new revival thing to go.



this but i've only got about 5 episodes of season 7 left. i've been going through it pretty slowly though cause season 7 is a little bit of a drag


----------



## wolfie1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Black Mirror. I loved it and I really recommend it.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 12, 2016)

I've been binge watching Insecure, Queen Sugar and Game of THRONES  (just for old time sakes)  ^^


----------



## Zireael (Dec 12, 2016)

The only thing I've actually binge watched was Stranger Things. It was okay, I was really hooked on it at the time and I wanted to see what happened next. Plus it's a relatively short season, so I thought, why not? 

Other shows that I've come close to binging on were Gilmore Girls and Outlander, the only thing that stopped me from truly binging on them was because I was alternating between the two at the time.


----------



## Capeet (Dec 12, 2016)

I binge-watched Skam last week. I'm not big on youth series but my friend made me watch it and it turned out really good. I caught up on Friday just in time for a new episode.


----------



## HoleInOneLuigi (Dec 13, 2016)

About 5 months ago, I watched all of CrazyRussianHacker's videos in 3 days.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 19, 2016)

Moon Lovers: Scarlet Heart Ryeo ;D
I finished watching 10 episodes yesterday.... Probably going to finish watching it today.
//dies


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 21, 2016)

Currently binging on outlander but sneak in an episode or two of black mirror every now and then.<3


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 21, 2016)

I binge watched The Office (US) a month ago, and here I sit... binge watching it again. I'm obsessed right now.


----------



## Draco (Dec 21, 2016)

NeonxVandal said:


> Currently binging on outlander but sneak in an episode or two of black mirror every now and then.<3



Love Outlander great show. hugely undervalued.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Dec 21, 2016)

Draco said:


> Love Outlander great show. hugely undervalued.



Yes, quite!! Did you read the books too? I haven't but will probably pick it up later. The show has a great cast. Really enjoying it!<3


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 21, 2016)

Star Trek. All of it. Just did all of The Next Generation, now I'm doing Voyager as well as all of the movies. Next I will be doing the original series.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 21, 2016)

Glee. All day long.


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 22, 2016)

Rotating between Malcolm in the Middle and original Star Trek series.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Dec 29, 2016)

Hm.. Stranger Things. Haven't watched that much since that. Thinking about re-watching House MD. Not sure I can handle the feels though. Haha c:


----------



## cIementine (Dec 29, 2016)

i think i managed to watch like five-seven episodes of gilmore girls a day and finished it in like a month lmao


----------



## crywolfily (Dec 29, 2016)

The Blacklist


----------



## AquaStrudel (Dec 29, 2016)

I watched all of Rick and Morty while I was cleaning my room a couple days ago


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 29, 2016)

Sherlock! I hadn't watched since like a year and a half ago. With season 4 around the corner I decided I should probably rewatch the previous 3 seasons (+ Christmas special). I used to be a really big fan but not so much these days, tho I still enjoy it. 
I also am binge watching x-files but there are like, 9 damn seasons, so that'll keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Haskell (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm currently binge watching The Fosters, fam.


----------



## Draco (Jan 2, 2017)

Just finished Shameless season 1-6 mega binge Starting a Sons of Anarchy binge next.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 2, 2017)

Glee, all day, every day!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2017)

i meant to binge watch the legend of korra over the break i'm so mad at myself lmao


----------



## misakixx (Jan 2, 2017)

the last anime i binged watched was yuri on ice and for tv shows it was jessica jones and the walking dead


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jan 4, 2017)

I binge watched The Walking Dead but that was a few months ago before season 7 aired.


----------



## Draco (Jan 27, 2017)

binge House of cards before season premier of season 5 . watched OA and did caught season premier of Suits on USA. and catch up of Young Pope on HBO  Should do a GOT refresh in few weeks to get ready for new season in April-May.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2017)

I bingewatch many channel videos on youtube, mostly video game related.
last was a bunch of videos from a channel called SMG4, it's silly stuff but I like it


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm binge watching through Breaking Bad right now. I found out my library has DVDs of every season so... yeah. When I'm done Breaking Bad, House of Cards and Orange is the New Black will be next - also courtesy of the library.

My library actually has a quite large media collection. It's awesome.


----------



## Draco (Jan 28, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm binge watching through Breaking Bad right now. I found out my library has DVDs of every season so... yeah. When I'm done Breaking Bad, House of Cards and Orange is the New Black will be next - also courtesy of the library.
> 
> My library actually has a quite large media collection. It's awesome.



thats great library's need all the help and support they can get i highly encourage everyone to donate money or time or both to your local library.  Doing catch up on NBC Grimm and Emerald City. re bingeing USA's White Collar show vary good if u never seen it before.

Also it is vary sad i announce  that Actor John Hurt passed away, best known as the Wand maker in Harry potter to most.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 28, 2017)

Currently binge watching Steven Universe


----------



## MoeLover (Jan 28, 2017)

Binge watching Shameless right now!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2017)

most recently binged Voltron season 2


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 28, 2017)

Binge watchingGilmore girls


----------



## Draco (Jan 28, 2017)

Acnl_starfall said:


> Binge watchingGilmore girls



never seen that was thinking of rewatching Charmed tv show been wile.


----------



## Eudial (Jan 28, 2017)

I just finished binge watching God of War Zhao Yun, today. Not a bad drama, they could have did more, though.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 29, 2017)

the moomins!


----------



## Alex518 (Jan 29, 2017)

one day at a time on Netflix


----------



## forestyne (Jan 29, 2017)

Last bingwatch was The OA on Netflix. If I had to predict my next binge watch, it would be Rupaul's Drag Race or an anime series.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 30, 2017)

Voltron. Hell's Kitchen. BBC's Robin Hood. Shadowhunters. Markiplier's entire Five Nights At Freddy's playlist, if that counts.

Going to try and get my roommate into Blue Bloods, too, so we may start on that.


----------



## dino (Jan 30, 2017)

great british bakeoff right now. not unusual for me to do cooking shows tho 

rec to anyone who hasn't watched, don't start w s1 lmfao


----------



## animalcrisscross (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sorta alternating days between American Horror Story (Freakshow) and The Path atm. both pretty good.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 31, 2017)

the amazing world of gumball, spongebob and steven universe


----------



## sleepytea (Feb 1, 2017)

gossip girl for the second time
one of my guilty pleasures lol


----------



## Draco (Feb 3, 2017)

on Season 3 of White Collar,  watching Scandal ( not sure i like it yet trying to keep open mind on fence)

 Doing GOT binge to refresh before start doing 7 episodes a week should finish at or around start of new season.
 Finished catch up on Blacklist and did Fav episode binge of Star Trek TNG and DS9 .


----------



## Draco (Feb 8, 2017)

At Season 3 of GOT rebinge and on season 2 of Scandal .  also doing Catch up on This is us on NBC as well doing catch up on HBO's the Young Pope. need to do catch up on Flash and Blacklist.


----------



## Draco (Feb 9, 2017)

gonna do a Hawaii 5 O catch up this week and a MacGuyver.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

Currently, Blue Exorcist and Tokyo Ghoul before they take them off Netflix (they've already taken Black Butler, Fairy Tail, Sword Art Online and High School of The Dead off ;-; )


----------



## NeonxVandal (Feb 11, 2017)

Just finished binge watching Z, The beginning of everything~
Love it.. can't wait to hear if there's a season 2!<3


----------



## Draco (Feb 13, 2017)

Still behind of lotsa shows caught up on Expanse season 2 a Syfy show and rebinge 12 monkeys need catch up on Agents of shield Quantico


----------



## derezzed (Feb 13, 2017)

I binge watched Atlanta early last week (great comedy!), and I'm planning on doing a binge of The OA and/or Breaking Bad soon :-]


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm currently watching Game of Thrones for the first time and am almost finished with season 2. Well, I watched the first half of season 1 to put a face on the characters but stopped once I caught up to where I was in the book at the time. That was _years_ ago so it's about time I got around to watching the series. 

IMO it does a pretty good job of representing the books but it deviates quite a bit in season 2. All the major plotlines are still there and some scenes are ripped straight from the book line for line but it also changes some things, for better or for worse. Tyrion is the best casted by far and does his character justice.


----------



## Draco (Feb 24, 2017)

watched Santa Clarita Diet on Netflix it was a odd little show but was good. All caught up on blacklist finishing season 2 of Scandal.
Watched Season 7 of Shameless.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 24, 2017)

Just finished binge watching Bates Motel.  Can't wait for the last season!


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Currently binging on The Vampire Diaries. Heard it was ending like next week lol so I figured now was as good as any to catch up since I stopped watching for a good year or two. Currently making my way through season 6 on Netflix D:


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 24, 2017)

Binge watched Naruto in less than a week


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 25, 2017)

lps popular (im still confused as to what even is going on in that show)


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 25, 2017)

I guess if I was binge watching anything right now, it would be Supernatural. I'm not really in a hurry to get caught up, so I guess I'm "false-binging"? I really don't know. oops


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 25, 2017)

I've been binge watching Cinemassacre's videos on Youtube for the last month or so. Just finished watching AVGN, now I'm watching Board James (still funny tho xDDD).


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 25, 2017)

I've been bored so I started binge watching Steven Universe from the beginning. Currently finished episode 15 of season 1.


----------



## tabris (Feb 25, 2017)

i just finished binge watching the McElroy brothers' new seeso show lol


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 25, 2017)

Asutoro said:


> Binge watched Naruto in less than a week



You're not human.


----------



## Draco (Feb 25, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> You're not human.



try One Piece next


----------



## Soigne (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm thinking about binge watching How I Met Your Mother, but I'm coming up on midterms so that'll probably have to wait.


----------



## Draco (Mar 6, 2017)

Caught up in Grimm,Supergirl. Rebinged
  house of cards. Getting to season 3 of scandal.


----------



## pups (Mar 6, 2017)

bob's burgers :9


----------



## easpa (Mar 7, 2017)

Daria... again! It's almost an annual occurrence at this stage


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

fullmetal alchemist brotherhood... again...


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

The Magicians. Oh my gosh, that show is great.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Currently binge-watching Yuki Yuna is A Hero. It's so cute so far xwx


----------



## Draco (Mar 23, 2017)

Finished iron fist was ok. Catching up on time after time a new Abc show about by wells and his time traveling events.


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 23, 2017)

My fiance binge-watched Gilmore Girls.  I'm also in the process of binge-watching Criminal Minds and Supernatural.


----------



## fenris (Mar 23, 2017)

hubby and I just finished binge-watching Bob's Burgers, and now we're watching Futurama!  we might watch some Supernatural later, maybe.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 23, 2017)

sailor moon! ^^ i'll probably finish steven universe soon though


----------



## carp (Mar 24, 2017)

last binge watched deathnote in a weekend lmao


----------



## fenris (Mar 24, 2017)

apparently instead of Supernatural, we're binge-watching Young Justice.  :3


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 24, 2017)

Watched Miraculous Ladybug for the first time last week- finished all the episodes in 3 days


----------



## Corrie (Mar 24, 2017)

We've been watching Friends on Netflix during lunch breaks at work. We get to usually watch one episode and a half before the lunch period is over and it totally sucks to have to stop. I'd binge the whole freaking thing if I could. lmao.


----------



## Kess (Mar 24, 2017)

my 600lb life


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 24, 2017)

Lost and Mad men.


----------



## Draco (Apr 8, 2017)

bingeing 24 atm and catching up on once upon time, recaping on better call Saul as season 3 starts this week. Also researched season finale of TWD.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 9, 2017)

I binged Tokyo Ghoul and Root A.
Very different from the manga.


----------



## galaxyphans (Apr 9, 2017)

i'm currently binge watching phineas and ferb. i plan to binge watch buffy the vampire slayer after or maybe lego friends or barbie life in the dreamhouse.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm waiting on the One Piece Dub to update. I'd go right into the sub, but I've gotten so used to the voices so I figured I'd delay gratification, haha.

I have Hamtaro saved in case I can't find something to watch. But I'm also considering rewatching Samurai Jack with the new episodes going on as well.

Other than that I'm open to suggestions ~


----------



## radioloves (Apr 9, 2017)

I binged watched Tokyo Ghoul and 91 days... Also the Insidious series


----------



## derezzed (Apr 9, 2017)

Binged the first two seasons of Black Mirror last week, then immediately watched San Junipero -- because that episode was honestly the #1 reason why I even wanted to watch Black Mirror in the first place


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

I finished watching every episode of The Office a few weeks ago, but I'm watching them again cause it's just so good I couldn't stop watching it xDDDD

After I get all of the busy stuff out of the way at the end of the month, I'm gonna chill and binge watch Star Trek TNG some more. I miss watching it.


----------



## easpa (Jun 1, 2017)

Watched the new season of House of Cards in 2 days even though my exams start on Wednesday and I HATE myself for it


----------



## amanecer (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't usually binge watch things, but I totally just binge watched Jane the Virgin and finished one season in less than two days. Whoops.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 1, 2017)

When I first started getting hooked on Steven universe, I had spent the weekend watching 2 seasons nonstop to catch up. Worth it.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 2, 2017)

I binge rewatched all seasons of The Office recently, The Disastrous Life of Saiki K, and also One Punch Man, though OPM only had 12 episodes.


----------



## mogyay (Jun 2, 2017)

only a few episodes but the keepers!


----------



## Soigne (Jun 2, 2017)

gilmore girls currently


----------



## puppyish (Jun 2, 2017)

i just finished the latest season of house of cards and now i'm depressed!


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 2, 2017)

Impractical jokers. Currently binge watching. even if its a rerun it can always make me laugh


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

Jane the virgin, name sounds bad but it's so good especially if you like telenovelas


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 3, 2017)

I think the last thing I binged was Boku no Hero Academia, really gotta continue that sometime!


----------



## fruitbroker (Jun 3, 2017)

i binge watched all 12 seasons of supernatural in 2 weeks. obsessed much?


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

i binged the entirety of;

- anne with an e
- love, nina
- celebrity plastic surgeons of beverly hills (or whatever it's called)

in one night c:


----------



## Emizel (Jun 4, 2017)

HxH (2011)
FMAB
Stranger Things (So many times), I can't wait for the second season


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 4, 2017)

I just binged season 7 of Bob's Burgers today. I was binging all of Star Trek Voyager but Netflix only has up to season 5, in my country at least, so I had to stop. I've seen all of Star Trek: The Next Generation and a lot of Deep Space Nine. I want to finish Voyager when I can find somewhere to watch the rest. As for non-binge watching, I'm watching Don't Trust the B in Apt 23. It's alright. I put it on in the background while I do other things. Same with Gossip Girl. I find Gossip Girl really boring so I might drop it altogether. ALSO, I tried watching Mad Men. I heard really good things about it but I don't connect to any of the characters.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 10, 2017)

boku no hero academia (7/10) not sure i'll watch the second season
kokoro connect (8/10 for the first 13 episodes and 7/10 for the last 4)


----------



## Psydye (Jun 10, 2017)

Last thing I binge watched was South Park, actually it could've been something else! Idk!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2018)

I'm gonna bump this thread lol
Couldn't find another binge watching thread soooooooo


Been binge watching Season 1-3 Spongebob for the last 2 days. It helped keep me from going completely insane while studying for my Calc II final.


----------



## allainah (May 8, 2018)

Breaking bad


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 8, 2018)

Been binge watching Arthur


----------



## Ryumia (May 9, 2018)

I'm currently binge watching some LPs from a YouTuber that I am watching. Currently have 3 LPs to watch. Need to remember which parts I left off since I kind of don't remember at all.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 9, 2018)

At first I read this as "binge eating", since I could give a *very* big warning about that...


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 9, 2018)

The Office!!


----------



## Bcat (May 9, 2018)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> The Office!!



Me too! It’s my favorite show. <3


----------



## xXJessXx (May 10, 2018)

Once I begin watching a show and I really like it, I'll binge watch it until it's finished. I binge watch Orange is the new Black every year the new season comes out. I love Breaking Bad, American Horror Story, Dexter and Prison Break. :3


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 10, 2018)

I just finished binge watching On my block, its okay i guess. Just not really my tastes, I can't wait for 13 reasons why season 2 tho, i'm so going to binge that lmao

i also watch the office a lot haha


----------



## c r y s t a l (May 27, 2018)

I'm binge watching Blue Planet 2 right now at butt o'clock in the morning. Ocean documentaries are my favorite thing to binge and David Attenborough's voice is amazing. <3

Should probably start binging The Office once summer really starts and I have more time.


----------



## Aderyn (May 27, 2018)

Ru Pauls Drag Race S10


----------



## duckykate (May 27, 2018)

i watched all of one piece east blue in the span of like 2 weeks and then ben goes to tell me its the worst part and i should have just skipped to grande line smh ben


----------



## dimicrow (May 27, 2018)

I'm watching The Office too! For the umpteenth time....it never gets boring. As well as Gotham.


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2018)

The last season of Trollhunters! I guess it’s fitting for it to end after they ran out of Anton’s voice material.


----------



## Adriel (May 28, 2018)

i just finished binge watching arrested development for the millionth time since the new season comes out tomorrow


----------



## Scatty (May 28, 2018)

I'm being a huge basic binch and rewatching Friends lmaoo


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 29, 2018)

Get smart and Pokemon XY and Pokemon XYZ anime (english dub)


----------



## Romaki (Jul 14, 2018)

I just started Good Girls on Netflix. I'm a couple of episodes in and I still don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2018)

I?ve been binge watching Catfish.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jul 14, 2018)

True Blood.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 14, 2018)

i'm watching dbz right now! only on like episode 31 so far


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m still watching DBS.  I’m on episode 56.  Doing a couple episodes every day.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2018)

Stranger Things. So goooooooooooooood


----------



## Drokmar (Jul 15, 2018)

Currentlt binge watching Dragon Ball Kai.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 15, 2018)

Queer Eye!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Escape the night! Finished 2 seasons in like 3 days lmao.
Currently watching season 3!!!


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 15, 2018)

the office is my jam right now <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 16, 2018)

The Frankenstein Chronicles.  Frankenstein isn't exacly "in" right now, but it's a really good show and well worth your time.  Only two seasons, but still.  10/10 for me


----------



## Romaki (Aug 2, 2018)

Regarding my other post, I finished Good Girls [Netflix] and it's really good. Definitely recommend it.

Netflix just added another season of Brooklyn Nine-Nine in my country so I'm binging that currently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Regarding my other post, I finished Good Girls [Netflix] and it's really good. Definitely recommend it.

Netflix just added another season of Brooklyn Nine-Nine in my country so I'm binging that currently.


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 2, 2018)

Orange is the new black season 6 and Westworld


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Aug 2, 2018)

Last thing I remember binge watching was Sword Art Online. (and also Miraculous Ladybug all over again lol)


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 3, 2018)

The L Word.


----------



## Haskell (Aug 4, 2018)

Between, A Netflix Original


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 4, 2018)

It's not tv but I started youtube binging safiya nygaard I don't even like buzzfeed just her alone


----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2018)

dimicrow said:


> It's not tv but I started youtube binging safiya nygaard I don't even like buzzfeed just her alone



i just discovered her! I don't watch buzzfeed either. But she's delightful :3


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 8, 2018)

Pokemon the Series XY and XYZ. Although I plan on watching some of the Marvel series like Agents of Shield


----------



## Soigne (Aug 11, 2018)

I've started binge watching Portlandia for the second time. It's really one of my favorite shows of all time & rewatching it is amazing.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

Stranger Things


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 13, 2018)

anohana: the flower we saw that day and citrus. i was planning on watching the second danganronpa anime.


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 13, 2018)

My most recent was Arrested Development, next is probably Starnger Things


----------



## Clefarious (Aug 13, 2018)

The last thing that I binged was Aggretsuko - the Sanrio anime on Netflix. Took me all of one night to watch the whole thing and now I wish I hadn't finished it so quickly. It was a great show and I really hope there's a second season coming.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Aug 13, 2018)

Jacksepticeye's playthrough on Detroit: Become Human


----------



## Romaki (Aug 17, 2018)

Started Designated Survivor because I haven't watched anything serious in a while. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## arturia (Aug 17, 2018)

the office (us) which IK basic but I never watched it before LOL. also fate/apocrypha


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 19, 2018)

I started Disenchantment on Netflix, it looks okay so far. I'm only 2 episodes in so will see if its still worth watching.


----------

